# 30 gallon on a 29 gallon stand?



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

My uncle has a 30 gallon long and said he will gladly trade me that for my 29 high. Ive always wanted a 30 because its easier to get light to the substrate rather than the 29. My question is, will a 30 gallon fit on a 29 stand ok? I did a little measuring and the stand is wide enough to hold the tank, I think the possible problem might be the length. If the 30 is centered on the stand, according to the measurements, it will hang off on each side about an inch and a half. Is it ok to have that much on both sides not supported by the stand? I was thinking maybe it would be more pressure on those corners sitting off the stand and would cause problems.

Thanks

Otis


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

It might work, but I dont know. I'd feel safer with all four sides supported, not just two.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

You'd need to install some form of platform onto the top of the stand that will fully support the tank's bottom frame. A piece if 3/4" plywood would probably do the trick. Just add some trim to the exposed edges for a finished look.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Unless you had an oversized stand for your 29, the difference in length is 6", with the 29 gal being 30" long, and the 30 gal being 36".

I always like to have all edges of the tank on a good sturdy surface or it can create stress on the seams that you may not be able to see.

As Bharada suggested, a nice piece of plywood under will help, and it wouldn't hurt to put a couple of braces from the floor to the bottom of that piece of plywood as well to support the edges.

You'll really like the 30 compared to the 29. It's one of my favorite smaller tanks.


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes I really like the height/length of the 30 as compared to the 29. Im hoping my dad has some plyboard out in the shop that I can cut to fit. I am supposed to be making the trade tomorrow. Stress on the seams is what I mostly concerned with. Now that Ive heard it here, I will be adding a platform first.

Thanks very much

Otis


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

Sweet. 3 minutes out in the shop and I already found a piece that i barely have to cut!!


----------

